# Wiper Fluid Mistaken For Kool-Aid.



## MA-Caver (Mar 13, 2009)

> *Kids mistakenly drink wiper fluid at Ark. day care*
> 
> By JON GAMBRELL, Associated Press Writer        Jon Gambrell, Associated Press Writer               48 mins ago
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090313/ap_on_re_us/windshield_fluid_sicknessLITTLE ROCK, Ark.  Ten children at a day care center drank windshield wiper fluid after a staffer served it from a container mistaken for Kool-Aid and placed in a refrigerator, authorities said Friday. The day care owner surrendered her state license Friday.
> ...


I always thought that a thing called "*reading*" helps prevent a lot of mistakes, especially in dealing with small children, particularly labels that are usually boldly marked... as I've seen on various bottles of cheap wiper fluids. 
Makes me somewhat glad that I don't have children of my own if the quality of day care has to be so stringently watched to prevent these horrible incidents from happening. 
It is hoped that none of these children will suffer any lingering effects from this mistake. You can bet there are 10 angry sets of parents out there and a few thousand more outraged at the carelessness of the workers at this particular day-care facility. It will make them suspicious of the quality of other day cares across the country.


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 13, 2009)

good thing it wasn't antifreeze.  :erg: 

hmmm... maybe now would be a good time to move that bottle of hydochloric acid that I keep in the freezer next to the vodka.    Nahhhh.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 13, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> good thing it wasn't antifreeze.  :erg:
> 
> hmmm... maybe now would be a good time to move that bottle of hydochloric acid that I keep in the freezer next to the vodka.    Nahhhh.


Over time you'd get the same effect. 

Still anti-freeze or wiper fluid.. both contain enough chemicals to kill or maim a small child.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 13, 2009)

Unbelievable.


----------



## grydth (Mar 13, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> good thing it wasn't antifreeze.  :erg:
> 
> hmmm... maybe now would be a good time to move that bottle of hydochloric acid that I keep in the freezer next to the vodka.    Nahhhh.



Sometimes it *is* anti-freeze! 

We just had a local woman convicted for poisoning and killing her husband, and then poisoning her daughter.... tried to make it appear as if the daughter killed the husband and then committed suicide..... only the daughter lived. Oops.

Authorities are now thinking her first husband was a victim of the same thing. 

The way New York is, ole Stacey Kastor will probably be put to work in the prison cafeteria...... which maybe, ultimately, isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm not gonna ask what possessed whoever it was to put winshield wiper fluid in a fridge in a daycare...........


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 14, 2009)

In France Bitrex is added to nearly everything that a child could possibly drink by accident, it is so bitter it's spat out immediately.


----------



## teekin (Mar 14, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> In France *Bitrex is added *to nearly everything that a child could possibly drink by accident, it is so bitter it's spat out immediately.



*Now There is a Good idea*! But you have to wonder why was it in the fridge and who was the winner who served it to the kids? Claiming "sorry it was a mistake' just doesn't cut it. 
 How do you guys with kids cope? I'd lose my mind worrying about what _could _happen whenever they were out of my sight. Good god, nowhere seems safe for kids these days.
lori


----------

